# Shamo



## Ganishka (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I've now read up to Volume 16, unfortunatly for the time being, where the Scans stop.

Gotta say, I love this manga.

Link removed)

If you haven't read this series. It can be found at #lurk. Give it a try, you won't regret it.

--------------------------------------------------------------

​
Author: Izo Hashimoto
Artist: Akio Tanaka

I'm surprised there isn't a thread on this manga already (nothing in Library 2 Index, search yields nothing). This is one of the best manga I've ever read and I've yet to find any semblance of a community on the internet discussing it. The story is of a parrcidal young boy, taken to a youth prison and is taken under the wing of a convicted karate master. The story is not for the faint of heart, including an infamous rape scene,  blood and gore is plentiful but well-done. The art is fantastic, some of the background spreads are beautiful. 

First 10 chapters, courtesy of Manga-Sketchbook:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 1
Chapter 2
Chapter 3
Chapter 4
Chapter 5
Chapter 6
Chapter 7
Chapter 8
Chapter 9
Chapter 10


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He bites a guys cock off... Pretty much its only in the first volume, then the rest of the sex scenes are him either, being a prostitute, being with a prostitute/or women, or raping a girl. Its pretty fucked up, but the fighting in it is AWESOME.




You can get it at Link


----------



## Chi (Oct 16, 2006)

You also can get them from here: Link removed (just scroll down a little).

But really. Shamo is just too good.
Fights, characters, trainings. Everything is high class.
I especially like how Ryo is not your typical "hero" main character.
Sometimes you pity him, hate him, cheer for him, but he definitely won't let you emotionless..
Story is great, and more close to "reality".

Though, I must admit that this whole thing with Monkey and that ki attack was a little disappointing. I hope Shamo won't become a fantasy world with blasts, flyings and whatnot..


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeh, black monkey was a little too broken.  Glad that's over.  Now Shamo can wait for Karatedo boy to heal up.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 16, 2006)

I think he Paralized him =\


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2006)

Ryu's gotten up from worse.  It won't happen soon, but I doubt Karatedo boy is down for good.


----------



## Chi (Oct 16, 2006)

What is the last translated chapter?
The last I read was 164 from M-S..


----------



## Yak (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of this manga for several years now. Good to see some more people who enjoy this jewel. I'm currently owning the manga up to volume 18, but it is said to be stopped being published in my country, which is a shame. I don't know what to do now, I will probably have to import it from France since it's quite popular there.

Also, I think Ultra Jump magazine features the Shamo-manga, at least I used to have a scan. Not sure, though.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2006)

What I like about Shamo, is the fact that the main chairacter isn't the typical "nice guy", this also became a problem for me as I was thinking "what a retard, you can't do that shit". Ryo would most likely fit more as a villain in most stories. 

The volume with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cock biting and rapage


 really turned me down and I almost stopped reading because of it, but I made myself to read and I love it now.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 16, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> What I like about Shamo, is the fact that the main chairacter isn't the typical "nice guy", this also became a problem for me as I was thinking "what a retard, you can't do that shit". Ryo would most likely fit more as a villain in most stories.
> 
> The volume with
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was going to stop reading it at that point, but your recommendation of it pushed me through.

And yes, Chi I think 164 is the latest scanned chapter.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I don't want to spoil it for myself by reading on, with a translation, almost spoiled it with that Wikipedia Summary.


----------



## vanh (Oct 17, 2006)

I've only read up to vol 5. mature content they said. Many sex scenes . But it's the spirit that I love.


----------



## Chi (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah. That scene with biting off ***** actually made me think "Whoa! This manga is hardcore. I better read it further."

But basically, it's a relief from all that shonen stuff, that flooded manga world..


----------



## Yak (Nov 1, 2006)

With the exception of the little arc from 14-16 I really like this manga very much and enjoyed the story so far. Well, Ryo going on this clichéd shaolin-like training didn't fit in so much, imo, also I have my doubts he will ever really use the stuff he has been taught there again. Or at least I hope so, cause I don't want him to turn into a typical shonen manga character who, whenever he's in a pinch, pulls out his deus ex machina move to get out of the trouble. Volume 16 was really pushing his luck, imo.

Other than that, I'm very curious about what will happen next since there are still some things which have to be cleared. What will happen with Ryo's sister? Will there be another fight with Sugawara in the future? Will Ryo finally find a way to get out of the dark and into the light or will he continue his small path between criminality and struggling for a successful, law-abiding life?


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 1, 2006)

Shamo isn't boxing you nooblets


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2006)

does anyone know where to get the raws for volume 22 - 24?


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2006)

Seto? said:


> Gah! I'm so sorry >_< I just remembered I I had to upload them for you ;__;
> 
> if you know how to use IRC just go to #lurk and irc.irchighway.net you get the packlist from the website at gotlurk.com



No problem, I already got 19-21 myself now, so it's okay. 

I'm really curious what will happen next in the manga.


*Spoiler*: _vol.19-21 spoiler_ 



Seems like Ryo is trying to train again after the beating he received. Apparently there is a new Lethal Fight Tournament starting (?) from what I can make out, and the competition will be kinda tough this time, seeing how there are some new powerful characters. I also wonder what will happen with Sugawara...


----------



## Yak (Nov 8, 2006)

Seto? said:


> Ah it looks interesting, I love it when the odds are against Ryo and he's the underdog because its uncertain if he will win.
> 
> Many of his wins have been lucky.



Almost all of them have. It's either sheer luck or his amazing ability to pull out a dirty trick to save his little ass. I love him. He's completely bend on 'surviving', not matter what the cost. A very 'real' character and pragmatist. Not to mention that, despite his looks and background, he is a genius of martial arts. Not exactly like Sugawara but both are actually incredibly talented. 

It's not so much his physical abilities or skill or effort but his insane creativity when it comes to fighting against the odds.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2006)

Read to the end of vol 16, a very enjoyable read despite it sometimes being overly graphical on occasions imo. (the near notorius vol 1 incident =p)

slightly dissapointed with the chi stuff, I didn't mind Ryo learning a new style of martial art but the whole chi thing bugged me. Hopefully it won't feature much later on. I was pretty sad that Yan died, I thought she had some potential that could have been explored and it'd have been interesting to have her tag along for a while.

Ryo fighting at the circus was fucking cool, I liked that whole idea =p


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2006)

I was reading Shamo just before I read Tough and I realized how dirty Ryo really is. Is the raw worth reading? I usually read the raws if the manga don't focus too much on the dialogs.

Edit: Oh and I recommend Tough for you Shamo lovers. Only 3 volumes out so far but still, I like it a lot.


----------



## Yak (Nov 9, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I was reading Shamo just before I read Tough and I realized how dirty Ryo really is. Is the raw worth reading? I usually read the raws if the manga don't focus too much on the dialogs.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I recommend Tough for you Shamo lovers. Only 3 volumes out so far but still, I like it a lot.



From what I can say, the 19-21 raws are worth a look. I don't know Japanese myself but I can pretty much make out what is going to happen in the near future and it's damn fucking interesting.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 9, 2006)

lol yak/zk found further raws earlier =p

i had him going berserk on msn because he needed to rave about it to someone but no one else had read it XDDD


----------



## Yak (Nov 10, 2006)

^ yeah, people, go read the raws! Who cares if you can't read the text, one can still make out most of the content!


----------



## Yak (Nov 10, 2006)

Seto? said:


> I read volume 17, I rather wait till they're translated. <_<



Good luck then. I don't know how long it will take them till they finish.


----------



## Yak (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought about reviving this thing here for a bit. I started writing volume summaries for those who are interested in the future stuff a bit.

I'll start with volume 17, since the translated stuff is up till volume 16 and I assume at least some of you have read up so far.

Anyway, here goes:


*Spoiler*: _ volume 17 summary_ 





*note: the manga is now taking a new direction from a new character?s point of view.


- seven years ago.

We are introduced to a new character named Toma Takahara. A very young and extremely talented dancer. The volume starts with Toma training when his older step-brother barges into the room and tells him that his long gone missing mother has been found. They head off to visit her.

The old lady close to her death has become completely confused and doesn?t even remember her blood-related son Toma, the young dancer however forgives her that she gave him away as a child to go after the man she loved and who has died many years ago. Toma?s mother passes away. While in the waiting room of the hospital, Toma and his step-brother notice a show on TV reporting about the ?Shonen A? who has stabbed his parents to death.

After this, Toma and his brother Jin return to the home of their already deceased father. They are now the only ones left of their family and have inherited lots of money besides a huge house and other valuables.

We are having a few flashbacks about Jin?s and Toma?s past and Toma eventually goes back to Japan to become a professional ballet dancer.

- five years later.

Toma Takahara is now a professional dancer and the superstar of the scene. He meets his step-brother again who has now become the head of his father?s company and is a very successful businessman. Both decide to celebrate the good old times and go to a ramen-restaurant. A report is running on TV featuring the most sensational fight of the century, the ?Millenium Lethal Fight?. It is the beginning of the final between the Shonen A, Ryo Narushima and Naoto Sugawara.

Toma, remembering the report about Ryo five years ago in the hospital is immediately infatuated with the whole Shonen A history and Ryo Narushima himself. Even during his dance shows on stage and backstage Toma begins to have hallucinations with Ryo ?calling? him. He decides to learn everything about Ryo?s background and getting in contact with him. His obsession leads so far that he is willing to completely quit his career as a professional dancer, which isn?t exactly getting him any sympathies from his step-brother and everyone else.

Toma decides to start with finding Ryo?s master, Kurogawa-sensei. The old man is still alive (though, his tuberculosis or whatever causes him to cough up blood has worsened) and they talk, Kurogawa even admitting that he only trained and used Ryo to destroy Banryuukai after realising the boy?s talent. He also advices him to not search for Ryo but also notices the pure positive aura that seems to flow out of Toma when he is leaving.

Toma isn?t satisfied, his search continues ? next stop: Banryuukaikan. Toma sneaks in by pretending to take some test lessons. During the sparring session, he manages to easily jump at one at the seniors who is apparently so puzzled that he forgets about his containment and beats Toma up fairly bad. Toma experiences for the first time what it means to be hit and endure ?the pain of a fighter? as he literally describes it. He then explains why he truly wanted to visit the Banryuukaikan and is brought to Naoto Sugawara personally, who is in a strange mood recently (note: this is the incident right before Sugawara and Ryo meet again after Lethal Fight in the abandoned shrine.).

Toma is watching Sugawara doing ?Kata? and discovers the beauty of the movements behind it but wonders why Sugawara looks so incredibly sad while doing it. He asks Sugawara about it and suspects that he is going to face death. He assumes the fight between him and Narushima isn?t decided yet, despite the victory in the Tokyo Dome. Sugawara denies, despite Toma being right about it. However, he also tells Toma that judging from the way his body is shaped and balanced, he should give Banryuukai Karate a try, he could possibly become strong.

Still, Toma doesn?t give up yet and two guys from the Banryuukaikan accompany him to Okahara, the alcoholic reporter who wrote the story about Ryo Narushima for Bay TV. Okahara is a broken man since the happenings in Tokyo Dome and never wants to talk about anything related to Ryo Narushima. Toma gets a vague idea of what kind of man Ryo Narushima must be if everyone warns him about him. His fascination rises even more.

As the search continues, the trio eventually runs into a group of thugs who know about Ryo and his possible whereabouts. They start a fight. While the Banryuukaikan guys do pretty well, they are also astounded how Toma handles the attacks, his footwork and balance can?t possibly be from an amateur. Toma dodges all attacks thrown at him thanks to his natural talent and his education as a dance professional but when it comes to a crucial situation, he is unable to hit his opponent.

In the last moment he is saved by his companions and asked why he didn?t attack. Toma apologizes.

?I?m sorry. I was scared. I have never hit someone during my entire life.?

/ End volume 17


----------



## Chi (Dec 5, 2006)

must..resist...
don't...want..to..read..raw..



BTW. Tough is pretty cool too, but the whole energy shields and wind attacks are kinda a little set off..


----------



## Chi (Dec 5, 2006)

^ I'll continue with the series, it really looks like it might be fun. Hope "magic" stuff won't go far, and training physically and mentally will still remain the main theme..

BTW. Can someone give some fighting manga titles?
And with less "magic" as possible. And with more realistic drawing style if possible. I really don't like common drawing style with really big eyes and stuff. I mean, I like more detailed and more realistic style. Shamo and Tough are good examples..


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 17, 2007)

I've read the raws till volume 25, one thing i don't get about our main character is why he doesn't incoparate the chi training he learnt in kung fu in his karate, not even once since volume 16 has he used the skills he learnt from the old man, well as far as i've seen of course. I mean, so was that arc just a waste?


----------



## escamoh (Feb 18, 2007)

i love this manga


----------



## Voynich (Jun 17, 2007)

*stumbles over spoilers*

I feel almost inclined to start reading this now xD  Seems pretty awesome.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

wow lucky me shamo bumpage  sry for the new thread that i've made


----------



## Voynich (Jun 17, 2007)

First 2 volumes finished just now. This is looking good. 


(My granddad just walked in while I was reading it. He instantly started yelling about how girls shouldn't be enjoying violent things  )


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> First 2 volumes finished just now. This is looking good.
> 
> 
> (My granddad just walked in while I was reading it. He instantly started yelling about how girls shouldn't be enjoying violent things  )



haha, shamo is good but violent xD

or was that good and violent >_>

reminds me, there might be several chapters out since I last read o-o


----------



## Voynich (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think it's THAT violent though. Maybe I'm just de-sensitized. 

*saw the whole Faces of Death series when I was 11*


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> I don't think it's THAT violent though. Maybe I'm just de-sensitized.
> 
> *saw the whole Faces of Death series when I was 11*



i guess psycho is more the word... normal 11 year old girls would flinch at the sight of a dead squirrel


----------



## Chi (Jun 18, 2007)

Try using IRC. I think #lurk has all translated volumes. Even the raws..


----------



## Voynich (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Midus (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeez. Shamo seriously needs more attention. Anyways, around 5 or so new chapters released.


----------



## Sho (May 23, 2008)

Shamo's easily one of the best mangas ever.  I would say it could even be among top 5 best of all time in my list, if you only count chapters 1-200.  I honestly don't understand what happened after chapter 200, but it's not the same.  It's still among the elite though and it deserves more credit.

Toma is getting real interesting as a worthy rival in the later chapters too.  I wonder what's gonna happen with that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 23, 2008)

I haven't read any Shamo since Christmas.

So has there been a thorough explanatoin with Toma's connection with Ryo?


----------



## Biolink (May 24, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I haven't read any Shamo since Christmas.
> 
> So has there been a thorough explanatoin with Toma's connection with Ryo?



Nope,nothing yet.My friend has looked up all of the released Raws and they still haven't fought yet.

Personally I think Toma has problems.He's enamored by Ryo of all people,and gave up being a Star in the Dancing World just to fight him >_>

Plus he's just too clean,and those are probably the least trustworthy people in this Manga,probably one of the sole exceptions being Sugawara.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 2, 2008)

i just started reading this, it seems really interesting. somewhat gruesome and gritty at first, but i like how its developing themes of solitude, strength, inner rebelliousness, and so on, but also ryo does seek out emotional connections and wants to protect natsumi


----------



## manrae (Jun 2, 2008)

Question...when Ryo first got to the prison in the beginning, when he was lead to the room and saw one of the guys on the ground...what happened to him? Was he raped too? Or just beaten?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 3, 2008)

i think he was forced to suck masa's cock but i could be wrong. there was a lot of fluid all over his mouth, was it just spit and stuff from getting his ass kicked or was it semen? hard to tell


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn, disgusting. I try not to remember that.


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 3, 2008)

He was forced to suck his cock. He also was beaten and later thy raped him, I thnk.


----------



## Midus (Jul 7, 2008)

4 New Chapters out. Read Online.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 27, 2008)

I discovered Shamo, it is sick. @ the end of volum 17 now things are gettin very interesting. Damn this is one good manga.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 18, 2008)

^ yeah baby.

More pls.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

So read chapters 1-10 and really so far kicks ass. Can't wait to get more into it, does it get better guys?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 5, 2009)

It does indeed. It will get much better. I find this manga to be disgusting sometimes, but I love it anyway, it's just like Homunculus in some ways. 
Pretty good writting.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 5, 2009)

I just started part 4.

Is it worth it?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 6, 2009)

While reading this I kept thinking:

this is a lot like vagabond

There's a lot of plot elements that are very similar, and the almost spiritual mental aspect of fighting is also similar.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 14, 2009)

^Me too... one thing that bugs me its that we don't gonna see Ryo fighting at 100% this match and perhaps this gonna be his last fight .


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 14, 2009)

Crazy bitch robbed us of a good match


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 19, 2009)

The original thread was not listed on the directory.  Updating it now with this thread and I merged the two threads.

I am currently re-reading this manga and I am enjoying it a lot.  Just finished the Ryo vs. the Karate master fight and it was pretty tense with the crowd roaring "Kill him!"  I'll catch up after I finish up some other mangas too.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 19, 2009)

this is basically the series that had me appreciate the beauty of dogfighting 

and i always like a protagonist who is damaged


----------



## Wade (Jul 25, 2009)

Now tell me where can I find the chapters past number 253.


----------



## ragnara (Jul 30, 2009)

New chapter out: the link

I don't want to wait till christmas for Ryu vs Toma to start.


----------



## Death (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm happy to see this updated.  The fourth is one crazy strong friend.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Book 27 (4 chapters) came out courtesy of the Wild Fang Project about 2 weeks ago.

Featuring the Fourth Black Dogi vs Yoshioka, damn this guy is crazy strong, he is manhandling the judoka with ease.

There won't be any more chapters until Tanaka's (the artist) lawsuit is concluded against the previously credited writer Hashimoto for 1.5 million. Damn shame.


----------



## Wade (Nov 20, 2009)

Does someone know when we'll get more chapters ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you somehow miss the post right above yours that says the artist is sueing the writer and that there won't be any new chapters until their case is settled?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

*Yup these are sad days for us Shamo fans.


----------



## Wade (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did you somehow miss the post right above yours that says the artist is sueing the writer and that there won't be any new chapters until their case is settled?



           .


----------



## Wade (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumping            .


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2010)

new chapter or gtfo!


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2010)

Still no news ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

Stop bumping this thread! You don't need to ask this question EVERY MONTH. If there was a new chapter, someone would've said something. GAH


----------



## Wade (Aug 20, 2010)

It's been a while a new chapter wasn't released.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 20, 2010)

Why would there be a new chapter? Did the writer and artist settle their differences? Are they still fighting over the copyrights? There's no point in bumping until there's news over the court case. I resume if the artist won he'd likely continue.


----------



## Wade (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know. Has anyone any news about that ?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 20, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

You sons of bitches got my hopes up.

I thought a new chapter came out


----------



## Wade (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you think there won't be any chapter until the disagreement between the artist and the writer is settled ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2010)

Wade said:


> Do you think there won't be any chapter until the disagreement between the artist and the writer is settled ?


You enjoy bumping the thread, aren't you?

I started reading the manga a while back, stopped at chapter 30 something, need to finally catch up.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

You really want to catch up even though it will never end ?


----------



## Wade (Oct 13, 2010)

So how strong do you think Toma has become.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 26, 2011)

No fucking way  

So how did the lawsuit work out ?


----------



## hehey (Aug 3, 2011)

Illuminati manga just released the next chapter!!!


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Aug 4, 2011)

Last chapter was pretty awesome. I love the fact that grappling and judo plays an important role in this manga now. There's too many impact type martial arts popularized in manga because it lends itself better for narrative and visual purposes. In fact to my knowledge there was really only one mediocre typical shounen manga about judo that ran for a few volumes at the most, somewhere in the late 80's. Yawara something? Kinda hazy on the name. Strange considering judo is so important to Japan, and there's manga's about every concievable cultural niche nowadays.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2011)

So Shamo is back at the same time as HxH, it's suspicious.


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

Chapter 59 is out.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 29, 2011)

Destin said:


> Chapter 59 is out.



Wow I had absolutely no idea that the lawsuit was finished with, heard it from a friend. Chapter 63 is out as well!.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

Ima bump this, see what happens

Epic manga is epic


----------



## Michael Myers (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in love with this manga. Ryu as a character is so unique in today's manga it's just insane. He's a bastard and a horrible person but it's so much fun. The characters are amazing as well like the black dogis or his old sensei. I love this manga and hope it continues for a very long time.


----------



## hehey (Jan 15, 2015)

I regret reading this manga if this is what it wzs leading towards


----------



## Justice (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, shiiiiiiit.


----------

